# Felt ZA frame pricing



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks the price is really high? For 350 you can get literally the rest of the bike with some pretty good components!


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

well, Felt is known for their light weight frames, Carbon and Al. I know someone who has a FA frame build up with SRAM force and he races and keeps up with the best of them. 

I can tell ya right now that you will ALWAYS get more for your money if you buy complete bikes but it might not be build up how you like it so you may have to upgrade or side grade it and possibly waste a little money. Most good frames are around that much anyway because you get a great fork with it.

I looked closely and the ZA frame set comes with a FULL CARBON fork, unlike the Z85 so thats a kinda big upgrade not gonna lie. that is the same fork that is on the Z5. and also makes the Z6 more affordable with the Al Steer tube, not a carbon one(also the micro shift lowers the price point as well.)

So you pay for a full carbon fork


----------

